# need some advice



## hudsony (Sep 15, 2011)

i am desperate to hear some of your advice on this topic.
...

please help a young pastor out! thanks


----------



## ZackF (Sep 15, 2011)

If you are confessional in your beliefs don't you have elders and disciplinary procedures? This sounds like one for the pastoral forum.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the PB. Please fix your signature by following the link in mine.
As to the question, that is not a subject to broach in an open forum given how widely available Google makes PB's open forums. So I have edited it all out. 
Please contact a moderator about privileges for posting in the private forums. Better yet; some of the pastors on PB could contact you via private message to give you advice.


----------

